# Info par produktiem >  pic16f87x - C compiler

## diXter

Esmu atradis PICC kompilatoru, kas noteikti lieliski darbojas arii MPLAB videe. 

Vieniigaa nelaime, ka nemaaku nokonfigureet biblioteekas.   ::   Lai ko dariitu, kompileejot tiek izmestas paardesmit rindas kluudu pazinojumu, jo neatpaziist rezerveetos vaardus (piem.: TMR0 vai PORTA).

Vai kaads ir darbojies tieshi ar 16-taas seerijas C kompilatoriem? Vai varat dot maajienus, kur es kljuudos?... :unsure:

----------


## Vinchi

Droši vien ir norādīts nepareizs INC fails. Vai arī ir kāda kļūda sintaksē.

----------

